# Hudson Valley Ribfest



## tell you what bbq (Aug 8, 2009)

Next weekend...Aug14-16 in New Paltz, NY.  Anyone?

fireworks Fri -- bands, grill comp. Sat. -- KCBS Sunday


http://www.hudsonvalleyribfest.org/


----------

